# Will you be giving gifts this Christmas during the pandemic



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

Will it all be different for you and your family and friends this year with regard to gifts...?..will you still be buying gifts ?...will you still accept gifts from people outside of your family bubble ?

If you are giving  will you leave them out  for a while before wrapping them to minimise any chance of catching the virus , and will you arrange to give them to your family member/s in a neutral place..

What do you imagine  gift  giving going to be like for you in the year of the Pandemic 2020 ?


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2020)

I do not do a lot of shopping for Christmas gifts...stopped that years ago.  I purchase gifts for my daughter and hubby.  My daughter lives alone but will be coming over for Christmas dinner.  Hubby has to work Christmas night.  We will Eat, Drink (responsibly) open gifts and have MUCH fun.  My niece invited me over her house but not sure if I will be able to make it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Will it all be different for you and your family and friends this year with regard to gifts...?..will you still be buying gifts ?...will you still accept gifts from people outside of your family bubble ?
> 
> If you are giving  will you leave them out  for a while before wrapping them to minimise any chance of catching the virus , and will you arrange to give them to your family member/s in a neutral place..
> 
> What do you imagine  gift  giving going to be like for you in the year of the Pandemic 2020 ?


I was unable to go out and shop, so I ordered from Amazon and gifts were delivered.  This year I ran out of ideas and gifted the children ~ only.  It has been a strange year.  I prefer doing the shopping.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> I was unable to go out and shop, so I ordered from Amazon and gifts were delivered.  This year I ran out of ideas and gifted the children ~ only.  It has been a strange year.  I prefer doing the shopping.


Yes I agree, when it comes to Christmas I prefer to get the atmosphere by going to bricks and mortar stores, but in reality because most people shop online these days, actual stores don't stock  the quantity and variety they use to have


----------



## Knight (Dec 20, 2020)

With the youngest being 50 & all three out & away living their best life we've found the universal most appreciated is money to buy wants or needs. Equal amount to each & have never had complaints.


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2020)

It will be cash only to the family.  Jobs have been limited this year so more than ever I know they need it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2020)

Just gift cards from Amazon. We will gather when things calm down, but it sure won't be at Christmas.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 20, 2020)

I've only bought gifts for the 2 youngest grandkids the past few years (and then Collin, of course). I ordered their gifts from Amazon. Got something for my sister this year, too, because she lost her job and she needs this item. But I'm not feeling the spirit this year at all. Doesn't feel like it's only 5 days till Christmas. But, me and the kids and grandkids used to go caroling, to the parade, out to stroll the big neighborhood light displays and a few other traditions, and there was none of that this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I've only bought gifts for the 2 youngest grandkids the past few years (and then Collin, of course). I ordered their gifts from Amazon. Got something for my sister this year, too, because she lost her job and she needs this item. But I'm not feeling the spirit this year at all. Doesn't feel like it's only 5 days till Christmas. But, me and the kids and grandkids used to go caroling, to the parade, out to stroll the big neighborhood light displays and a few other traditions, and there was none of that this year.


I agree,  although all the houses have their decorations including ours,  it's really does not seem like it's Christmas week at all ,..


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

I have already sent all the gifts up to the grandchildren, gift cards.
It's going to be a quiet one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2020)

I bought a few gifts early this summer when I had to be in the store anyway.
My daughter ordered things that my grandkids wanted and because she has Prime she sent them to me.
After last Christmas a few of the older relatives and myself decided it would be the last year for gift giving. None of us really need anything. 
We all are so happy we did that, at the time little did we know what was instore.
We won't be having any company for dinner at our home but will be visiting my daughter who we can get to without stopping. The kids are home schooled and my daughters hubby works from home.
Hopefully all the precautions will be enough to keep us all healthy as well has all my friends on this forum and around the world.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 20, 2020)

Christmas will be a quiet day at home with my memories and the ghosts of Christmas past!


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2020)

I did all my gift shopping online and had them delivered to each recipient.  Gifts to me were shipped by family.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

We stopped gift-giving among family members some years ago, and just exchange with daughter and SIL. We'll be joining them for Christmas dinner. They both work from home and have groceries delivered. 

Mayor is talking about a shut-down .. soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

This  is  so true...


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2020)

There are only a few people I still exchange gifts with, and we all decided at the beginning of the month to pool the money we had budgeted for gifts and make donations.  We split it between a food bank and an animal shelter. 

It's been a hard year, what with the pandemic and everything it brought, and we've also experienced 2 deaths (my husband and his brother) so doing something positive made us feel a bit less sad and a bit more hopeful.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 20, 2020)

We stopped giving gifts to family members years ago. We just give gifts to one another now. I gave my wife an early Christmas present yesterday. She loves sewing / quilting. She has a very old worn out sewing machine. We went to the sewing store so she could dream about a machine. She had her eye on a Brother Sewing / Embroidery / Quilting & Craft Machine which does thousands of things, top of the line with all the attachments. After a few hours in the store when we were about ready to leave, I knew my wife loved the machine,  I said to the salesman, we'll take it. My wife almost dropped to the floor from the surprise. This will give her something to do while at home while this COVID going around.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We stopped gift-giving among family members some years ago, and just exchange with daughter and SIL. We'll be joining them for Christmas dinner. They both work from home and have groceries delivered.
> 
> Mayor is talking about a shut-down .. soon.


All Ontario will be on lockdown starting Christmas Eve (Dec 24) and only essential services will be open.

I have already done all my shopping and gifts sent to my daughter and family.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2020)

I live in a small village and have to travel to the nearest town for most day to day shopping.   Anything out of the ordinary, I would have to go to the city or buy mail order.  Most years we would have two or three foreign holidays and buy gifts which we would keep for birthdays, Christmas etc..   This year we haven't been able to do that, so a lot more of our shopping has been on-line and presents have been a bit more 'ordinary'.

Other than that, Christmas will be quite normal.  We've exchanged gifts with friends - some person and posted to others.


----------

